
With $30b in wealth, why is the Catholic Church struggling to pay for justice? - theestablished
https://www.smh.com.au/national/with-30b-in-wealth-why-is-the-catholic-church-struggling-to-pay-for-justice-20180208-p4yzra.html
======
notlukesky
They are using all legal avenues and loopholes as any rational actor would.
Whether that is right or wrong is another matter. They are also aware of moral
hazard and thus averse to settling and opening the floodgates of more
lawsuits, which depending on future cases could severely impact the Catholic
Church in Australia and even bankrupt it.

The other issue the Catholic Church has to battle is adverse selection of
priests, who can have access to a captive audience of young choirboys. It
seems that prefer to kick the can down the road on that front and opt for
vigorous legal defenses of lawsuits from sexually assaulted parties.

This is not particular to the Catholic Church in Australia and seems to be
pervasive everywhere.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Church_sexual_abuse_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Church_sexual_abuse_cases)

Here is the South Park take on sexual molestations in the Catholic Church:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hot_Catholic_Love](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hot_Catholic_Love)

------
benologist
That $30b is just their guestimated properties within Australia, but they have
been landowners within most major cities of most western countries since
centuries before Australia was even established. Wikipedia suggests the
Catholic Church within Germany rivals the net worth of their Australian
entity. They must be worth $100s of billions globally. [1]

Dishonesty and the scale of their crimes are the only reasons they are
struggling to pay for justice. The world's rapiest, most corrupt organization
simply cannot afford to be held accountable for the 10,000s or more times they
raped women and children, buried the evidence and relocated the criminals as
even $1m each to their victims would require selling one or two major
properties.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wealthiest_organizatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wealthiest_organizations)

